
[] stroke and risk factors [] systematic analysis - FrojoS
http://www.thelancet.com/journals/laneur/article/PIIS1474-4422(16)30073-4/fulltext
======
FrojoS
From the abstract: "Our results suggest that more than 90% of the stroke
burden is attributable to modifiable risk factors [...]"

and

"[...] including 74.2% due to behavioural factors (smoking, poor diet, and low
physical activity."

